# Another Bow Identification Request (with pic's)



## tzonehunter (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi All - 

New to the site. I received a compound bow with arrows, target, releases, and hard case as a gift about 10 years ago. I could go on about the excuses as to why I never used it, but regardless, today I finally took it out and gave it a shot. I really enjoyed shooting (although I had very little idea what I was doing), but there are a few things I might want to tweak. Before I do anything to the bow, I want to know exactly what I'm shooting. Can anyone help me out? It looks like it's got wood grain, but it's been painted over (including the identification tag). So I have no idea what bow I'm shooting.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

looks like an older Golden Eagle from the 80s


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Golden Eagle talon a great bow in its day Who ever did the camo spray job ruined a great finish .


----------



## tzonehunter (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmmm... Too bad. It was like that when I got it. Thanks guys. 

Question - The arrow rest is worn. It's just a metal tab that pushes against a white plastic spring loaded nub. The spring is worn or gummed up, because the white plastic tab wasn't pushing all the way back out. Does anyone know what my limitations are for an arrow rest on a bow like this?


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it is a golden eagle falcon. about 1982?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like a Martin Cougar Mag.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I had a Martin cougar that looked just like that. I remember the limb pockets, they were loose and horrible


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I agree it's a Golden Eagle. It could be the Golden Eagle Hawk.


----------

